# 6 Weeks Pregnant and Won't Eat - Help!



## Sharkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi, My GR is 6 weeks pregnant and off her food, she's not a big girl but is definately pregnant.

I've tried chicken, duck, steak, milk, tinned food and different types of dry food even biscuits but these she will take reluctantly.

The most I can get her to eat is about 300g tinned food and the occassional biscuit over the course of a whole day. I have tried putting small amounts of her dried food with it but she tends to pick them out and leave them on the floor.

Is this temporary and does anyone have any irresistable food suggestions to keep her in take up?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh gosh - maybe chicken baby food? Just popping this back up to the top - hopefully some of the breeders can help you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## goldenmomx2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Having worked for a vet for 6 years - here's my limited advice (since no one else has given any yet)... I don't know why she won't eat & you'll need to figure that out w/your vet - but the biggest risk right now is Hypoglycemia (ie low blood sugar)... those babies are taking all of her energy sources from her and she can go into a seizure-like state pretty fast if her blood sugar drops... if you have the means to run her blood sugar (any normal human glucometer would work - prick the inside of her lip to get the blood sample - if lower than 70, then worry)... anyway, Karo syrup given orally will bring her blood sugar levels up and then you can figure out what's causing her to stop eating in the first place -- GO TO A VET ASAP.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Agree with the above post and also maybe try the recipe for satin balls. Here is a thread about it. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=46960&highlight=satin+balls


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Today starts my girl Lexi's 6th week as well. Lexi went through a period of about a week, around two weeks ago...that she didn't want to eat either. That is a pretty normal thing, to have morning sickness around that period of gestation. I started her day with saltine crackers, and gave her some lightly scrambled eggs. Also chicken, what ever, basically I could get her to eat. 
Now she is "starving" all the time, and would eat constantly if I would let her. Please check with your Vet, as this could be something that needs attention immediately. As goldenmom2x said....it is very important that her blood sugar doesn't cause her to go in to a seizure if she were to have this problem.


----------



## Sharkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm cooking some chicken and rice for her lunch and I will try the scrambled eggs this afternoon. She has eaten 150g of tinned food this morning and I have some supplements but I don't want to overdo it as that can be bad aswell. I've also tried her on dentastix and put some puppy kong stuffin in her toy this morning which she seems to enjoy but licking it out seems to have exhausted her.

I will contact the vet as well - is liver a good thing for pregnant bitches? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm no expert but I did give my girl boiled chicken liver when she was underweight as a treat. It is full of nutrients.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I think a trip to the Vet may be in order. I would be requesting an Ultrasound exam to make certain she was having a viable pregnancy and not suffering a bout of pyometra.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Liver isn't a good food to feed, at least not in large amounts. Scrambled egg, cooked chopped meat, cottage cheese, just offer a bit of things and see if she goes for anything. But I would also be calling the vet and getting her in to be checked out, just in case. Pyo isn't something to mess with.

Lana


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

no help here, Gracie has never gone off her food till the morning before labour, I'd take a trip to the vets for a look see


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree that you MUST get her to a vet TODAY, NOW, IMMEDIATELY!!!

If this is pyometria her LIFE could be in danger. This is NOT over stating what could happen. There are two types of pyo, open and closed. They are both very serious but with open there is a discharge that oftens scares the owner into getting to a vet QUICKLY. The closed type is actually the MOST dangerous of the two. There are NO outward signs, thus the term closed, and by the time a owner realizes something is wrong it can be to late for the dog!! 
You really need to get her to a vet/emergency clinic this minute, PLEASE!!

Hopefully it is not this but if it is, enough said.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wouldn't feed beef liver unless you can be sure how the steer was killed. Think about it, if they give lethel injection, and the liver is the body's filter, then there is a chance that the liver absorbed some of the toxic material before shutting down. As was stated in an earlier post, chicken liver is a better choice.


----------



## Sharkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

I've checked out the symptoms of Pyometra and although loss of appetite is one so is an increased temperature which she doesn't have - she did have an infection at about week 4 but the vet gave her some antibiotics and this did clear up and I've been regularly checking her temperature since. She also had an ultrasound which didn't show anything untoward at the time but I'm going to request another as my research says pyometra can be easiler to detect in later pregnancy by ultrasound.

I fed her a little chicken, potato and rice for lunch and she did eat it all. She's probably eaten more today than she has for the last few which is a good sign.

Thank you for all your advice and I am taking her to the vet too.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am glad to hear that she is at least now willing to eat a bit. That is good news!! But, I am so glad you are taking her in to be checked by your Vet. I really think that is far the best idea, to make sure of no problems with infection. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Sharkle13 said:


> I've checked out the symptoms of Pyometra and although loss of appetite is one so is an increased temperature which she doesn't have - she did have an infection at about week 4 but the vet gave her some antibiotics and this did clear up and I've been regularly checking her temperature since. She also had an ultrasound which didn't show anything untoward at the time but I'm going to request another as my research says pyometra can be easiler to detect in later pregnancy by ultrasound.
> 
> I fed her a little chicken, potato and rice for lunch and she did eat it all. She's probably eaten more today than she has for the last few which is a good sign.
> 
> Thank you for all your advice and I am taking her to the vet too.


 
They do not always have an elevated temperature with Pyometra. 
At this stage of pregnancy you will be able to see the puppies heartbeats if the pregnancy is viable. If there are no visible heartbeats, Pyometra is likely.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear you're having such a trying time with Scrabbles pregnancy Sharon, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that all is well with her as I'd be worried sick!!! As you know, we're a few weeks behind you with Izzie so am lapping up all the info given I hope we don't need to draw on the knowledge I'm getting.

Good luck at the vets today...


----------



## Sharkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

I took Scrabble to the vet and they can't find anything physically wrong with her, they've taken a blood test and they are checking her calcium levels too. Her temperature is normal and so is her behaviour. If the blood test comes back normal it's just a matter of finding someway to get good nourishment into her.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well that's sounds like good news. Will keep my paws crossed that the results come bck clear and it iis just a "phase" she is going thru.


----------



## Sharkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Test results came back showing a low red blood cell count and calcium levels. They have put her on calcium supplements but have taken further blood to check the red cell count again and further investigate what might be the cause. They don't often do blood tests on pregnant bitches so cannot be sure if it is because of the pregnancy or sometheing that has come to light because of the pregnancy. She has had a steady weight gain of 2.8k over the last 3 weeks and although not high it is a step in the right direction. Her food intake is also steady, not what it should be but at least she is now eating something.


----------



## Sharkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Further tests show a low white cell count, mild anemia (not caused by an iron deficiency) and the calcium deficiency. She had a scan today aswell to rule out a womb infection and that showed some healthy fit puppies and nothing abnormal. She will need calcium supplements for some time and further tests are needed on her anemia, this could be caused by pregnancy, it could be normal for her but exagerated by pregnancy or something else which they cannot rule out until she is over the effects of having puppies. As they cannot find an infection they have prescribed general antibiotics just in case and the white cells will have to be monitored as well.

So not bad news and she seems to be doing ok and the puppies are good with strong heartbeats so just need to keep her monitored, keep the supplements and encourage with food as much as she will take.

Breeding can be such a worry!!!!!!

Thank you for all your advice, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sharkle13 said:


> Further tests show a low white cell count, mild anemia (not caused by an iron deficiency) and the calcium deficiency. She had a scan today aswell to rule out a womb infection and that showed some healthy fit puppies and nothing abnormal. She will need calcium supplements for some time and further tests are needed on her anemia, this could be caused by pregnancy, it could be normal for her but exagerated by pregnancy or something else which they cannot rule out until she is over the effects of having puppies. As they cannot find an infection they have prescribed general antibiotics just in case and the white cells will have to be monitored as well.
> 
> So not bad news and she seems to be doing ok and the puppies are good with strong heartbeats so just need to keep her monitored, keep the supplements and encourage with food as much as she will take.
> 
> ...


I hope I am not seeming to be all negative because I really am not, but what you wrote above is a little concerning to me, but I am NOT a expert or a vet so I may be way off base. That said here is my concern and this is taken from the book _Canine Reproduction - A Breeder's Guide_ by Phyllis Holst, MS, DVM.
Excessive calcium supplementation during pregnancy may predispose a bitch to Eclampsia (Puerperal Tetany). Calcium supplements artificially elevate serum calcium levels and by negative feedback parathyroid glands, which regulate body calcium levels, become relatively inactive. Later when body calcium must be mobilized to provide the amounts needed in milk production, the parathyroid glands are unable to respond appropiately, and serum calcium drops to dangerous levels. This is extremely dangerous for the nursing pups and the dam. 

You may want to discuss this with your vet, especially if they are not a reproduction specialist, which of course most vets are not. And this iis NOT a knock on your vet at all.


Good luck and you are so right when you said "Breeding can be such a worry!!!!!!"


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> I hope I am not seeming to be all negative because I really am not, but what you wrote above is a little concerning to me, but I am NOT a expert or a vet so I may be way off base. That said here is my concern and this is taken from the book _Canine Reproduction - A Breeder's Guide_ by Phyllis Holst, MS, DVM.
> Excessive calcium supplementation during pregnancy may predispose a bitch to Eclampsia (Puerperal Tetany). Calcium supplements artificially elevate serum calcium levels and by negative feedback parathyroid glands, which regulate body calcium levels, become relatively inactive. Later when body calcium must be mobilized to provide the amounts needed in milk production, the parathyroid glands are unable to respond appropiately, and serum calcium drops to dangerous levels. This is extremely dangerous for the nursing pups and the dam.
> 
> You may want to discuss this with your vet, especially if they are not a reproduction specialist, which of course most vets are not. And this iis NOT a knock on your vet at all.
> ...


 
I have read the same thing as well. When reading the post, I couldn't help but worry a little about the calcium as well. I would think that any Vet would know this, and wondering what his thoughts are on giving her this now as a supplement? I am sure you are happy with your current Vet, and it seems like they are taking all the precautionary tests to get to what the problem was. Wishing you the best, I hope everything will go smoothly for her delivery. Glad to know the puppies look healthy, and doing well. Did the Vet say how many she is having? You are definitely right, I guess worrying is just part of the territory with breeding, I do the same thing with Lexi.


----------



## Sharkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

I understand your concerns and see where you're coming from, l didn't want to waffle but I will try to explain further.

In weeks 2&3 of pregnancy Scrabble went off her food, then in week 4 she had an infection, she was vomiting all day including water, she was put on antibiotics and recovered quickly and was soon eating normally, but this was the first time in almost 3 weeks. About a week after that she went off her food again and it looks like the previous infection and lack of food intake may have drained all her resources to a point where she was unable to replace and sustain the need of the puppies. Scrabble has been put on calcium supplements for a week when she will be retested. If her levels are up the supplements will stop but she will need regular checks to make sure she is maintaining them. In the meantime I need to encourage and experiment as much as possible to bring her food intake up which has been a lot better this afternoon and she has probably eaten as much over the last 5 hours as she has in any full day for the last week.

I do take your concerns on board and will make sure my vet is also aware of the issues surrounding the use of calcium supplements.

Thank you


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Have you tried the satin balls? They are good for dogs that are not eating especially since she is pregnant. Hope she will continues to improve and have a safe delivery.


----------



## Sharkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have taken down the ingredients for Satin Balls but need to translate it into UK ingredients - total cereal, oatmeal, wheatgerm and unsulphered molasses are not terms used at my local.

Good news from the vet today to say Scrabble's anemia is mild and regenerative so no medication required, she should be able to recover on her own. She is also beginning to eat and her intake has tripled over the last 2 days. She still won't eat her regular complete food though but one step at a time.

This is day 49 so not long left now.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sharkle13 said:


> I have taken down the ingredients for Satin Balls but need to translate it into UK ingredients - total cereal, oatmeal, wheatgerm and unsulphered molasses are not terms used at my local.


Isn't it amazing that you live in *ENGLAND* and don't understand *ENGLISH*!! :scratchch :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:




Sharkle13 said:


> Good news from the vet today to say Scrabble's anemia is mild and regenerative so no medication required, she should be able to recover on her own. She is also beginning to eat and her intake has tripled over the last 2 days. She still won't eat her regular complete food though but one step at a time.
> 
> This is day 49 so not long left now.


 
Well that is *GREAT NEWS*! Please keep us informed of her progress.


----------



## Sharkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Unfortunately Total Cereal is made for the american maket and not available here so needed to check the ingredients to find the UK equivilent, uncooked oatmeal we call porridge oats, hamburger is beef mince and also some of other the ingredients like wheat germ are only available in their single form from health food shops. We also work in grams and ounces rather than cups so the recipe just needed to be translated from American english to UK english.

As for Scrabble she is eating well now and as expected. She went back to the vets for a check up today and results are due back tomorrow but I don't expect any further treatment will be required.

She is due to have her puppies next week.

Thank you for your support


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sharkle13 said:


> Unfortunately Total Cereal is made for the american maket and not available here so needed to check the ingredients to find the UK equivilent, uncooked oatmeal we call porridge oats, hamburger is beef mince and also some of other the ingredients like wheat germ are only available in their single form from health food shops. We also work in grams and ounces rather than cups so the recipe just needed to be translated from American english to UK english.
> 
> As for Scrabble she is eating well now and as expected. She went back to the vets for a check up today and results are due back tomorrow but I don't expect any further treatment will be required.
> 
> ...


I'm sure Ambika was poking fun at the English language and how convoluted it is, not at you. 

Good luck with Scrabble! I'm excited for her delivery.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> I'm sure Ambika was poking fun at the English language and how convoluted it is, not at you.
> 
> Good luck with Scrabble! I'm excited for her delivery.


 
If I came accross any other way than that I humbly apologize. 
My point actually was more along the lines of 
"it is called English not American - even in OUR schools"

I will be awaiting to hear about how beautiful all those little fur balls are once they are whelped. Good Luck!


----------



## Sharkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you for the apology, at first I thought 'excuse me' but then I thought it was more likely an interpretation so I did not take offence.

My computer has a setting for American english and UK english - when the wrong one is set I am surprised at just how many words my spell checker wants to change!

The results from the blood test show all levels are on the increase so a good job I took her when I did and there shouldn't be the issues that were first feared as Scrabble is now doing so well.


----------



## Sharkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Second set of blood test results are through and Scrabble no longer has any abnormal or immature white blood cells and her red blood cell count is on the increase so all good news so far.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

that's wonderful! I can't wait to see photos once they arrive!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

That is WONDERFUL news!!! Can't wait to hear that Scrabble has had her beautiful babies. That is so exciting! Do you know how many you are expecting? I will be finding out with an x-ray on the 14th for Lexi. Our puppies will be very close in age!  Best of luck to your sweet girl....can't wait to see pictures!:smooch:


----------



## Sharkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Scrabble is a Mummy! First one born at 6.45am and the last one at 11.45am this morning. It was all a bit manic but Scrabble is getting use to the idea slowly. She had 7 girls a 2 boys - I have no idea where she kept them all as she was not very big at all. Smallest was just under 11oz and the largest just over 13oz. We lost 1 girl unfortunately but all others are fit and healthy.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

*They are adorable!!*


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats!! Beautiful babies!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats! What cute babies! She was keepin' you on your toes!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Congratulations! We have a 2week old litter. We were only expecting 4 or 5 according to the X-rays and even the vet said she was not that big! Sam had 8!! Your pics are lovely, and the pups have good colours too.! Well done!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations Scrabble... I'm glad the waiting is over Sharon, am so happy for you...arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:


----------



## Sharkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Mum is finally getting the hang of it and I have been able to spend time watching instead of teaching.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh mommy and babies are beautiful.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh they are just BEAUTIFUL!!:smooch: Somehow, I missed this post when they were born!! Scrabble looks WONDERFUL......and they all are such a nice size too! I can't wait to see more pictures of these precious little ones! Beautiful light puppies! Lexi's first litter had a variance of colors....so anxious to see what we have this time around.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats on your gorgeous furry arrivals. They are gorgeous and mom looks very settled with them. So sorry to hear you lost a little one. 

Good luck and look forward to updated pics.


----------



## Sharkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

7 pups all doing well - went through lots of stress to get here ut we made it!


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!! They are beautiful!! Please keep posting updated pictures....we'd love to see them as they grow!!!


----------

